# Prescription Mgmt?



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 18, 2010)

This is a first one for me.  

New patient to our Pain Mgmt practice.  Patient has a BKA due to diabetes/HTN.  The current prosthesis is worn, cracked, etc.  *Physician writes a new script for prosthesis.*

Credit RX Mgmt? Leaning towards "no"...

Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 18, 2010)

*I agree - No*

Rebecca,
Interesting question. 

I agree that this is NOT Rx management. My table of risk specifies "prescription *drug* management" and a prosthesis isn't a drug.  

We run into similar conundrum when our burn patients get a script for a Jobst garment ... it's not a drug, but it can't be obtained without a prescription.  (And, no, we do not count it as "Prescription drug management" in the table of risk.)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jwestfall (Mar 18, 2010)

I tend to agree with you, since technically anyone could actually buy a prosthesis if they wanted to.  I would consider this over the counter and Low risk.

thanks,


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you Tessa and Jennifer~

I agree with both of your comments.  Thanks so much!


----------

